# SPDT Push Button Momentary Switch for Cobalt Digital IP Switch Motor Control



## OldSchool1948 (11 mo ago)

I want to build a control panel that uses SPDT push button momentary switches to control my Cobalt Digital IP switch motors, and LEDs that light up when the switch is thrown. 

I'm new to all of this. I've found wiring instructions and diagrams on the DCC Concepts site. I'm confident that I can build what I need, once I source the switches and LEDs. Any recommendations on which brands will work and any other information that I may need to consider would be much appreciated.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is the manual page 2 that shows how
to wire the unit. Scroll down to see the 
the instructions for push button and LED connections.

Push button diagram on left
LED diagram on the right






DCCconcepts Cobalt iP digital Owner's Manual (Page 2 of 2) | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com





Don


----------



## OldSchool1948 (11 mo ago)

DonR said:


> Here is the manual page 2 that shows how
> to wire the unit. Scroll down to see the
> the instructions for push button and LED connections.
> 
> ...


Wiring isn't the issue. 

I'm asking for specific information regarding which push button switches and LEDs I could use. Brand name and model number would be most helpful. 

I have 8 Cobalt Digital IP switch machines set in two crossovers and four turnouts. For my control panel, I want to have individual push buttons controlling each switch machine with an LED that lights up when the switch is thrown. I also want to use a separate push buttons to throw or open the crossover motors (at the same time). I realize I can assign the crossover devices the same ID to get that same result, but I need to be able to control each motor separately.









I'm building a 4x8 layout for my 2 grandchildren (3 and 7 years old) to play with. Each will be able to run a train on the "inner loop" or "outer loop." If only one is playing, I will be able to set "routes" using the crossover push buttons.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you already have the Cobalts? Because both Walthers and Tam Valley Depot offer servo-based, plug and play options that do exactly what you want, without having to do all the work of wiring, programming, etc.. Either of these might be a better option (TVD is restructuring after the retirement of its founder / owner, so Walthers may be a better option at the moment).


----------



## OldSchool1948 (11 mo ago)

Initially, I purchased Walthers flex track and waited for a couple of months for their turnouts to be restocked. I got tired of waiting and purchased Peco Unifrog turnouts and Peco flex track. The Walther’s control system looks like an excellent option, but that ship has sailed. I have the Cobalts installed and both trains running. 

I like learning new things; building a control panel should be fun (I hope). My plan is to get the control panel working before I ballast the track and start on scenery.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

6PCS PBS-11A/B Momentary/Locking 2 Pin Mini Round Push Button Switch 12MM Panel Hole


Only US$2.99, buy best 6PCS PBS-11A/B Momentary/Locking 2 Pin Mini Round Push Button Switch 12MM Panel Hole sale online store at wholesale price.




usa.banggood.com




are nice looking, but colors are limited to Black and Yellow. I've delt with Banggood before and had nothing but success. You do have to wait a bit if they are not in the us warehouse. Other US places are Jemeco and Digikey.


----------



## OldSchool1948 (11 mo ago)

Lemonhawk said:


> 6PCS PBS-11A/B Momentary/Locking 2 Pin Mini Round Push Button Switch 12MM Panel Hole
> 
> 
> Only US$2.99, buy best 6PCS PBS-11A/B Momentary/Locking 2 Pin Mini Round Push Button Switch 12MM Panel Hole sale online store at wholesale price.
> ...


I ordered these from Amazon yesterday: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09DLFMRTM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and received them today. They are a little small. If they don't work, I'll look into your recommendation. Thanks!


----------



## OldSchool1948 (11 mo ago)

OldSchool1948 said:


> I ordered these from Amazon yesterday: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09DLFMRTM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and received them today. They are a little small. If they don't work, I'll look into your recommendation. Thanks!


As a quick test, I hooked up one to a turnout and another to a crossover. Both worked as they should. I’m good to go! Thanks everyone for you advice.


----------



## OldSchool1948 (11 mo ago)

I found what I think to be a better solution for my control panel project: a Berrett Hill Universal Translator (Universal Translator Manual) and their mini-Touch Toggles (Touch Toggles). Berrett Hill says the Universal Translator will work with DCC Concepts Cobalt IP Digital point motors. Their Universal Translator manual provides setup information for many products, but not Cobalt IP Digital point motors so but I'm sure how to make the correct connections to the Universal Translator. 

Yesterday, I sent the below graphic to Berrett Hill where I modified their Universal Translator manual graphic to include what I think Cobalt IP Digital point motor connections should be (I hope to hear back from them today.):








In the meantime, anyone using a Berrett Hill Universal Translator with DCC Concepts Digital IP point motors? If so, any feedback on the product in general and my suggested connections would be greatly appreciated.


----------

